# Placed order



## ffemt128 (Oct 18, 2010)

Placed an order online for 3 feet of 7/8"x6 Acme Threaded rod and some corresponding nuts that are 1" high. (cost with shipping $32.00) Can anyone guess what's in the working for this winter. May have to pay a visit to Steve's and get some measurments or beg Wade to email me pics with dimentions. Whoo hooo. Have red oak in the garage in both 3/4" thickness and also 1 1/2 thickness (I think).

I may have to see about getting some other inexpensive hardwood or grab a couple pallets and plane them down so I can get the oak from them for the framing. 

I have cousin with a machine shop that can do my welding, (I have a welder if he can't do it) and he may be able to get some stainless banding to hold the basket together. Anyone have any idea where to get stainless or aluminum angle shown in this pic :






I see a press in the works this winter. 

So Wade, how about those dimensions?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry, I never really make any plans for stuff like this and I dont even have this press anymore, I have a ratchet press now and gave that press to a buddy of mine. I just bought a ShopFox Vise http://right-tool.stores.yahoo.net/shfod3besc.html and designed the bucket to be a little bigger then a 5 gallon bucket and made sure that the legs on it with the bucket above cleared a 6.9 gallon primary unlike this damn ratchet press I bought!


----------



## jtstar (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that if you can get some white oak it would work better for this project it is a more dense wood I believe which should keep your juice from soaking into the wood better


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Sorry, I never really make any plans for stuff like this and I dont even have this press anymore, I have a ratchet press now and gave that press to a buddy of mine. I just bought a ShopFox Vise http://right-tool.stores.yahoo.net/shfod3besc.html and designed the bucket to be a little bigger then a 5 gallon bucket and made sure that the legs on it with the bucket above cleared a 6.9 gallon primary unlike this damn ratchet press I bought!



I actually have a general idea, how it should be. I liked your design. You said you use pine?



jtstar said:


> I think that if you can get some white oak it would work better for this project it is a more dense wood I believe which should keep your juice from soaking into the wood better



Been a while since I was into wood working, I was actually considering seeing about poplar seeing how it's a hardwood yet fairly inexpensive. Thoughts from both of you?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 18, 2010)

You might be able to get the agle bracket at Home Depot or Lowes and then cut the teeth out of it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 18, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> You might be able to get the agle bracket at Home Depot or Lowes and then cut the teeth out of it.



My thoughts also. 

I have a lathe so I can spin the piece of woood to a round or could probably buy at allegheny millwork in the south side of pgh.

I'm figuring total cost less labor of around $125.00.


----------



## sly22guy (Oct 19, 2010)

you could also use a piece of sch 40 for the center and attach alum with notches to it. make the box for it out of sheetmetal, easy cleanup plus it wouldnt swell with moisture.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 22, 2010)

Acme threaded rod and nuts came yesterday. Need to clear a spot in the garage after I put the bike away and get started. Looking forward to the winter project.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes I used pine which wasnt the best wood for this but all I had at the time and I had planned on remaking this whole thing out of white oak. I threw this together at the last minute as a buddy was giing me some excess grapes as he just had too much on his hands. Poplar is a hrad wood but will warp considerably as its not a very good wood for getting wet nor is red oak. White oak, pine, redwood, cedar, mahogany, and teak are good woods for getting wet but some of thise will impart there flavor into the wine like especially cedar, Do not use Spanish Cedar!!!!!! Basically white oak is the best but the pine will do but not as strong.


----------



## Mud (Oct 22, 2010)

ONline Metals sells a lot of stuff at good prices. Not affiliated and all that...but I've purchased a fair amount of stainless from them for other projects.

Yeah. White oak is the ticket if you can get it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mud said:


> ONline Metals sells a lot of stuff at good prices. Not affiliated and all that...but I've purchased a fair amount of stainless from them for other projects.
> 
> Yeah. White oak is the ticket if you can get it.



Thanks for the lead on the stainless. I recievd my rod yesterday and I have been researching designs of presses. They're basically all the same. I'm leaning towards somthing along the lines of Wade's, maybe a little larger basket size. I'll start the actual construction once winter sets in.


----------

